# Spare parts for my cot!!



## xxxjacxxx

Arghhhh, Im going mad with babies r us!

Ok, So I bought an 'I love my bear' cotbed off a lady on ebay months ago. It was in excellent condition and she even gave me the bedding set as an extra...now I know why!

OH and I decided to set the cot up about 4 weeks ago only to find some of the parts were missing:hissy:

So anyways I went to toys r us and yippee they did a spare parts pack for it but it was out of stock...wouldnt you know it! They said it would be delivered to my home once it became back in stock. 

Ive left it up until last week and decided to phone them to chase the parts pack up and was told on 3 occasuions that I would be contacted back asap, needless to say noone called back. I have called again this morning to be told the same thing argghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Nobody seems to be able to tell me sweet FA and its driving me mad!

Anyways, I think we can get hold spare bolts to hold it all together but the things I am struggling on are the little things that fix to either end of the headboard/footboard to allow the drop side to slide up and down. We have the top fixings, its just the bottom ones we need. I think they are plastic things, although Im not sure as I dont even know what they look like!

Are all these things standard on most cots? So if I was to find an old cot would the bits fit my cot? Can you buy them seperately from anywhere and does anyone know what they are called?

Any help would be appreciated. I dont really want to have to go and buy a new cot for the sake of 2 little plastic fixings!


----------



## Dani_b

the drop down part on cots work differently on different cots so im guessing the parts would be different from another cot


----------



## xkatrinax

Hi!!!

I was just woundering if you managed to get hold of these cot parts as I am looking for the same bits myself x


----------



## lilbumpblue

as you have had so many problems id order one and send it back minus the bits you need hehe! How naughty but they shouldnt have messed you about!! lol x


----------



## Bingo

You should contact the ebay seller and mention to them that you have just put the cot up and that there are some pieces missing. Maybe the seller had put them aside somewhere else. You never know. What a royal pain in the bum.


----------



## dbb123

I managed to get the plastic side clips from the spares department at Kiddiecare


----------



## ashbash83

hi just wondering if u managed to find the spare parts, when moving house ive lost one of the stoppers that sit on top of the mental pole on the drop side x


----------



## wispa86

dunno if it helps but i lost parts to my cosatto cot when we moved house, i phoned the manufacturer (found in the instructions book) and they sent me out the parts and i recieved them the next day for free


----------



## ChristinaRN

Contact the manufacturer....you will have better luck.....that's where Babies R Us would get them from anyways.


----------



## SIEGAL

Drop-side cribs were made illegal in the US today. Since I have been baby shopping they have all be recalled and I have seen none in the stored due to infant deaths. Please be very careful with your crib b/c drop-side is the most dangerous when its not in perfect condition and needs to be put together again or from spare parts b/c the drop side can get lose and suffocate the baby. I just read an article today and they say the cheaper the construction and with more plastic parts the flimsier and more dangerous it is. So make sure it it put together very firmly and per the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## lilbumpblue

Thats interesting about the dropside cot because we bought our cot and built it and it was only then that i realised it wasnt a drop side cot! x

btw this thread was posted in 2008 :haha:


----------



## SIEGAL

lilbumpblue said:


> Thats interesting about the dropside cot because we bought our cot and built it and it was only then that i realised it wasnt a drop side cot! x
> 
> btw this thread was posted in 2008 :haha:

haha! i didn't notice that, I saw it like on the 2nd page b/c someone wrote something recently and thought it was new.


----------

